# April Photo Challenge - "Technology"



## TwistMyArm

Time to announce the March challenge! 
The theme for this month is Technology!

The winner of the April challenge will get User Gallery web space courtesy of Chase. 

The deadline for submissions is April 30th. 
You can email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com. 
We ask each member to keep their photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum), to include their forum username when submitting, and to submit no more then one photo. 
Please ensure that the submitted photo is in the form of a jpeg image and no larger than 70k. Images that are way over size wise, will not be accepted. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun!


----------



## Moni

Hmm...technology sounds gr8 but... it's very difficult to get subjects on this in 3rd world countries :S


----------



## markc

Moni said:
			
		

> Hmm...technology sounds gr8 but... it's very difficult to get subjects on this in 3rd world countries :S


It doesn't say "high-technology", so I would think just about anything man-made would be appropriate. A pulley is technology, as it's the application of science. So is a water pump; and even wheels, which are everywhere.


----------



## Geronimo

markc said:
			
		

> Moni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...technology sounds gr8 but... it's very difficult to get subjects on this in 3rd world countries :S
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't say "high-technology", so I would think just about anything man-made would be appropriate. A pulley is technology, as it's the application of science. So is a water pump; and even wheels, which are everywhere.
Click to expand...


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Digital Matt

I take it photo manipulations are not allowed, but what if I took the photos?


----------



## TwistMyArm

Depends how much the photo's been manipulated. I don't know if people really noticed, but a couple months ago we let one slide. It wasn't particularly well done and we figured we'd let people judge it for themselves.

All I can say is submit the photo and we'll decide whether to include it or not.


----------



## Prime_vci

So no processing in photoshop?


----------



## Digital Matt

Prime_vci said:
			
		

> So no processing in photoshop?



I was referring to a lot more than just processing.  That is pretty normal to do to any photo that's posted on the web, be it digital or a film scan.  What I meant was manipulated as in cut and pasted, and rotated, and several photos blended, etc...

I'll just submit mine, and you can judge for yourself


----------



## Prime_vci

ok i was jsut wondering so liek a little correction is ok i havent figured what toi take a picture of yet or anythign that has cought my eye also when is the deadline?


----------



## TwistMyArm

Using Photoshop for corrective work is nothing serious. In fact I would expect that most people would do it. 



			
				TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> The deadline for submissions is April 30th.


----------



## drlynn

I have participated in contests on other sites, and gnerally, rules for strict photography contests allow unsharp mask, levels adjustment, etc so long as they cover the entire image.  Nothing that only covers a portion of the work only, such as masking out a section of a curves adjustment, etc is allowed.  One site doesn't allow cloning out hot pixels, etc, either.

Of course, some of those things are so hard to spot if done correctly that it is (in reality) an honor system thing.


----------



## 215FIESJ

I submitted mine...Question; when/where are the photos posted for judging?


----------



## Overread

This thread is from 2004 and is more than 10 years old. You'll have to contact a current member of the team and discuss matters with them.


----------

